# Devil may cry 4



## Voldemôrd (2. September 2009)

Hey leute, war grad bei Extra (ist jetzt rewe center) und war in der computerspiele abteilung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dort gabs devil may cry 4 für 10euro, und crysis warhead für ebenfalls 10euro



die haben echt kein plan von den preisen oder die machen ihre pc spiele abteilung zu,  z.B warhammer online gamecards für 15eur, oder battleforge für 15euro

jedenfalls hab ich jetzt devil may cry 4 installiert (ich hab keinen cd key gebraucht) zum glük hab ich keinen gebraucht denn das cd key feld ist leer (wtf) devil may cry war noch originalverpackt also daran lags net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mich würd mal interessieren wieso 1. das feld leer ist und 2. wieso musste ich keinen cd key eingeben


----------



## Voldemôrd (2. September 2009)

hier ist noch ein foto dazu, man beachte das mathebuch im hintergrund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. September 2009)

Rofl Oo vll is das so ne rubbelfläche XD


----------



## Voldemôrd (2. September 2009)

nö,ich brauchte auch seltsamer weise keinen code beim installieren eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Weil das Spiel auch keinen CD - Key besitzt, aber anscheinend eine Handbuchvorlage... und da war nun mal das Kästchen mit CD - key...


----------



## Voldemôrd (2. September 2009)

gibts heutzutage nicht bei jedem spiel ein cd key? und ich dachte die haben mehrere handbuchvorlagen, eine für spiele mit key und eine für spiele ohne


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> gibts heutzutage nicht bei jedem spiel ein cd key? und ich dachte die haben mehrere handbuchvorlagen, eine für spiele mit key und eine für spiele ohne


Nope, es gibt sogar noch eine menge Spiele ohne CD Key, auch neue Spiele.
Und anscheinend hat Capcom keine Handbuchvorlagen ohne CD - Key... Zumindest besitzt DMC4 keinen CD - Key und das Kästchen da oben kannst du getrost ignorieren.


----------



## OneManShow (2. September 2009)

MAthebuch 5.Klasse oder so..
darft du sowas überhaupt zocken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (2. September 2009)

OneManShow schrieb:


> MAthebuch 5.Klasse oder so..
> darft du sowas überhaupt zocken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mathebuch klasse 10 mein freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is aber irgendson wiederholungs bla ^.^


----------



## OneManShow (2. September 2009)

10. Klasse...dann bist du 17 fuck... ;p


----------



## Voldemôrd (2. September 2009)

ne 16 wieder daneben xD


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2009)

Wer in der 10. 17 ist wäre sitzengeblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ist das zufällig das Lambacher-Schweizer-Mathebuch? Sieht so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (2. September 2009)

ne xD mit der schweiz hab ich nix am hut, schnittpunkt 10 heisst des


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2009)

Hmk... Mathebücher sind alle schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist Lambacher-Schweizer, die haben wir.. und genau das hab ich in ein paar Wochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat aber nix mit der Schweiz zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

